# Convict problems



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

So i posted a post similar to this in the beginners circle not seeing this one :$ anyway I have a pair of cons in a 30 gallon tank along with three golden algae eaters. The second day I got them i noticed that the male has dug a big hole in which he and the female visited, so i thought it would be breeding behaviour. Its been 2 weeks since i got them and nothing happened and i noticed that the male started chasing the female around and she's showing signs of being weak- always hanging around the bottom, not swimming as much as she used to- so I was thinking, could i get another female for this male? I know with guppies and other fish it is recommend to get at least 2 or 3 females for 1 male but i don't know if that applies to convicts.
Thanks for you help,
Mike


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

What you would want to do is go to big ALS and see if they would trade you a female for a female or trade your 2 fish for a pair that has bred before


----------

